# Nesting boxes



## Tmmcfarland (8 mo ago)

So, I’ve got 12 chickens. One is a rooster. My other 11 hens, I’m trying to figure out nesting boxes. I know they won’t be laying for a couple of months yet at least but I like to be ready. With 11 hens, how many nesting boxes should I have, best material to be made from, & what is the best material to put in them for the hens when they start to lay eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two or three nest boxes is plenty. You're going to find that they're going to argue with who gets to use the nest box first. But they will pretty much use the same one.

There are lots of things you can use. Small bins with a hole cut out. Large covered cat litter pans. A simple four sided box. 

I need @dawg53 to post a pic of his because I can't remember exactly what he used. They work great for his large fowl. 

I used shavings in mine for those that wanted a covered nest. Some use hay or straw.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd go with three for 11 hens. The generally accepted guidance for nest boxes is at least 12x12X12. Mine are about 16X16X16 made of pressure treated 5/8 plywood.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use a variety of nest boxes; cat carriers in the shed coop, plastic containers purchased at Walmart, plywood nest boxes attached to coops. 
The 3 plastic containers are located under a raised coop for 9 hens in the carport pen..


----------

